
Prizm – Nest for your home speaker system – launches on KickStarter - LiamBoogar
http://www.rudebaguette.com/2014/10/14/prizm-kickstarter-launch/
======
smt88
I have speakers and a 3.5mm audio cable. These things together cost me $10. If
you throw my phone into the mix, I have all the hardware of Prizm. This should
have been an app (not that I'd use it either way).

~~~
cochet
Use case of "like + do not like" with or without your phone 1\. plug your
phone 2\. open the app 3\. type "like" 4\. receive a sms (which sound on the
speakers) 5\. open the app again 6\. tape "do not like"

versus

1\. tape "like" 2\. tape "do not like"

------
emcarey
>> [https://prism.com/](https://prism.com/)

~~~
olivier5199
[http://meetprizm.com](http://meetprizm.com) !

------
__arthur_
[http://meetprizm.com](http://meetprizm.com) !

